# solarized



## mistakendavis (Aug 13, 2004)

i did this about 2 years ago and found it in my old work. this is was my first and only solarized image. it are not as hard as i thought it would be just a pain to get the right time on the inlarger.


----------



## Youngun (Aug 13, 2004)

solarized? Could  you explain for dummies like me? Really cool tho.


----------



## Karalee (Aug 13, 2004)

I think its when you put a print on top of a clean piece of photo paper and hit the timer button on the enlarger, but I havent been in a darkroom in forever so I could be wrong.


----------



## mistakendavis (Aug 13, 2004)

the way you do it is you expose just like any other print, then put it in the developer, dry it off and the expose it again, then run it through all the chemcals. but like i said the hardest part is to get the exposure time right.


----------



## oriecat (Aug 13, 2004)

Here's an article that goes way into detail!

http://unblinkingeye.com/Articles/Solarization/solarization.html


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Aug 14, 2004)

> the way you do it is you expose just like any other print, then put it in the developer, dry it off and the expose it again, then run it through all the chemcals. but like i said the hardest part is to get the exposure time right.



The 2nd exposure is done without the negative in the enlarger, just light.   The exposure is real difficult, i usually use a full 8x10 sheet as a test "strip".


----------



## terri (Aug 14, 2004)

Love the effect.    This is something I'd like to try if I ever get a darkroom at home.    

Good image selection here, too - nice work!


----------

